# fusible links



## masterbbqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

anybody ever change out the factory fusible links (the ones with the wire loop) to something a little more modern? Nissan no longer makes the loop kind so im thinking about swithin the link box over to a more up to date version where the links would be more readily available.


----------



## masterbbqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

By the way, its an 87 coupe, non turbo


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For the 87 Z, it looks like there were four different part #'s used. 24022-01P01 (black) and 24021-V5015 (gray/black) are still listed as being available. If the plastic harness connectors haven't melted and if you can find out what wire size you need, you can get fusible link wire at many auto parts stores (like Napa) and SummitRacing.com and rebuild the original part by removing the terminals (carefully) from the connectors and replace the old link wire (or what's left of it) with new fusible link wire and then re-assemble the part.


----------



## Chargingmars (Jan 23, 2021)

I have almost the same problem but it’s for my ignition fusible link and I can’t seem to take the wire for the link out do I pull the wire out or just the take out the link holder if so how?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Chargingmars said:


> I have almost the same problem but it’s for my ignition fusible link and I can’t seem to take the wire for the link out do I pull the wire out or just the take out the link holder if so how?


The fusible link wire is/are built into one connector or run between two connectors. You press the tab on the connector(s) and pull it out of where it plugs into.


----------



## Chargingmars (Jan 23, 2021)

Do yk how I can find the right fusible link wire I’m having trouble with that thank you🙏


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Chargingmars said:


> Do yk how I can find the right fusible link wire I’m having trouble with that thank you🙏


Does it look like this: Motorsport! Factory Fusible Link, Black, 84-89 300ZX - The Z Store! Nissan-Datsun 240Z 260Z 280Z 280ZX 300ZX ( Z31 Z32 ) 350Z 370Z Parts


----------

